# Vectra only lasted 3 weeks



## slade (Jan 14, 2008)

Is anyone here using Vectra? My vet and the vet techs swear by it saying it's much better than Frontline Plus but I found ticks on my puppy 3 weeks after application. 

The vet said I must have gotten too much of it on the coat and not the skin. I found it reeeeeally hard to apply- you need to part the coat from tail to withers and apply it from tail to withers. Try doing that on a squirmy 4 month old!!

Ticks are super bad here in NJ right now and I found live ones(maybe they hadn't died yet) attached to my pup a week after I had applied it! Then I'm not sure if it's okay to use a spray for walks to repel new ticks if he's already got the Vectra on him. But the ticks get brought home and I find them on me!!  

I hate to resort to only walking him on pavement instead of at schoolyards and athletic fields - it's been really hot here. Trying to walk on pavement in early morning or evening but he still pants like a little freight train.  And now the teeny tiny ticks have just hatched out and they are the itchiest and the hardest to find!! :help:


----------



## Sevastra (Mar 19, 2012)

Ah man, i literally just picked up some vectra for kaiser. I haven't put it on him yet. I'll try and see how well it does.


----------



## slade (Jan 14, 2008)

Sevastra said:


> Ah man, i literally just picked up some vectra for kaiser. I haven't put it on him yet. I'll try and see how well it does.


Please tell me how you liked it!


----------



## Sevastra (Mar 19, 2012)

slade said:


> Please tell me how you liked it!



I will


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Sorry, but I too swear by the stuff. Frontline is HORRIBLE and was constantly finding ticks on the dogs (I'm in one of the worst areas for ticks and lyme disease) and since we started using Vectra 3D I have not found a single one on them and we are going on our 3rd summer using it. I would have to agree with your vet that it didn't get applied right. Or at least I hope that is the case...if it is losing it's effectiveness I'll cray!


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

I just got the Vectra 3-D yesterday from the vet who states it works very well. I am using it for fleas. We have another bad season of fleas here. Hopefully it works as good as everyone says!!!!


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I don't think you will find any product that is 100% effective on ticks, I've been looking since we moved into our house and got our first GSD 20yrs ago. 
I recently tried a new expensive collar from Bayer, Seresto. I found an engorged tick on Kiya's chest last Sunday. I called Bayer and told them how dissapointed I was and basically she said because ticks are so tuff it's really difficult to get them all. 
Still looking....


----------



## Sevastra (Mar 19, 2012)

I found it a bit messy to put on, that tube is sensitive! But for the most part I was able to get the better half of the portion on his skin. I was using frontline before and i agree with some on here, it really didn't do anything. I'll probably stick with this Vectra 3D, I noticed the little bit of fleas he did have, he's completely stopped itching, and when i brushed him, i saw tiny dead flea bodies, so I'm happy about that. I haven't found any ticks on him, but its still early.


----------



## Sevastra (Mar 19, 2012)

Well, i have to say, this stuff is really working for me, i haven;t found one tick on him since i have used it, and we are inundated with them. And his fleas are now under control.


----------

